# Shadestick help



## Persephone (Mar 8, 2005)

I have light blue/gray eyes. I would use it more to line with than to color the lid.

What shadestick would you recommend? 

TIA,
Coreen


----------



## notevenjail (Mar 8, 2005)

I think that a shadestick might be too thick to line, unless you want a thick line. Nevertheless, I think Mangomix would be stunning against blue/gray eyes.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 8, 2005)

I recommend beige-ing shadestick to anyone light colored, and shimmersand to anyone w/ a darker skin tone. it an amazing e/s base, after applying the shadestick the lid is still kinda 'sticky' and that's why the e/s will pack on even more, leaving a more vibrant color than I get using paints!

the shadesticks do not crease when you use e/s on top, without the e/s they might crease.


----------



## Alison (Mar 8, 2005)

Quick question: are shadesticks available at the counters? I don't seem to remember seeing them there (but I wasn't lookin specifically for them anywas)?


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Mar 8, 2005)

yes, shadesticks are available at the counters.

definitely use these shadesticks for actually depositing colour to the lid.  they are way too fat for even a thick line.


----------



## Alison (Mar 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cinnamongurlee* 
_yes, shadesticks are available at the counters.

definitely use these shadesticks for actually depositing colour to the lid.  they are way too fat for even a thick line._

 
Could you not use a brush to apply it as a liner?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 8, 2005)

It's got a weird consistancy.  Groupie uses hers a lot, maybe she could answer that question.
I only have Out to Sea or Sea Me (which ever is the blue one) and I I use it as a base or a liner when I do pick it up (which isn't often).  I have a hard time controlling the amount that is deposited.  They are slightly harder?? than kohls.  hmmm difficult to explain.
But lots of people LOVE them.  I say give it a shot, beige-ing is definately a safe one to experiment with.


----------



## Sanne (Mar 9, 2005)

they can be used as a liner, but you need some skills for that! they have a big point and therefor it's not easy to use it for that purpose.

i use beige-ing as a base for all other shadesticks, they glide better, and I feel like they are easier to handle. LKM if still have questions!


----------



## Persephone (Mar 9, 2005)

I saw that an artist used MangoMix as a liner on the eyes of a bridal model in the how to section on MAC's website. That was a color that I have been picking up, but just can't pull the trigger and buy it when I'm there.

I'm not very good with eyeliner to begin with so I thought the Shadesticks might do the trick. 

Thanks fors the recs and heads up about the shape and size of the sticks.

Coreen


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 9, 2005)

I think sharkskin would look fantastic as a liner for blue-gray eyes. I have green-gray and always use Bobbi Brown granite gel eyeliner. If you're just looking for a your-eyelids-but-better shade for all over, go with shimmersand or beige-ing--they're both really pretty shades of beige!


----------



## Colorqueen (Mar 10, 2005)

My favorite shadesticks for lining are Sea Me, Lucky Jade, and Royal Hue.

I can use other liners for more sedate colors like brown or taupes. 

I find that putting colors on top of the shadesticks like
chartreuse on lucky jade
my own purple mix on royal hue
parrot on sea me

Makes for a gorgeous liner on the eyes.

But then, I love bright colors and using them is one of my favorite things to do.  Shadestick is unusual, and enough lines out there have plain colors that will give just as good performance.  

Since Shadesticks stay put so well, it makes sense to me to buy the brighter colors that are more rare especially that stay put like shadesticks do.


----------



## selina (May 21, 2005)

*Shadestick help please*

I am looking to buy my first shadesticks but can anyone recommend  2 good colors to start off with? I usually wear browns (texture, patina, folie, satin taupe), golds (amber lights) or soft pinks (sushi flower) or purples (parfait amour). 

I am a GGG, C40, so anything with too much frost or silver will really make my skin look ashy. I would go in person to test them out but unfortunately I won't have time to make it to a counter any time soon so online is my only option at this point.

Also, another issue I am concerned about is the tugging that most people seem to experience from shadesticks. Does anyone experience this and how do you remedy this?

Thanks in advance 
 :loveya:


----------



## melozburngr (May 21, 2005)

Fresh Cement is a pretty neutral-  its kind of a platinum color with golden shimmer.


----------



## roxybc (May 21, 2005)

My first shadesticks were beige-ing and pink coture.  I love them both, and have used at leaast one of them everyday since I got them the first day they launched and there is still half left of each one.  Beige-ing is a very pale beige almost skin colored one, but I find it's a perfect base because I can use it with any color of shadow I want, and it won't effect the actual color.  The same pretty much goes with the pink coture.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 21, 2005)

I have pink couture and I have to agree with roxybc it goes with almost everything, great base and very soft and neutral. I used it today actually with angelcake and pink venus it looked great.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 21, 2005)

I got rid of my pink couture because I thought it was too similar to beige-ing on my pale skin. I love my new silverbleu because it looks fabulous under purples or pinks, it's hardly what i would call "bleu."


----------



## mac_obsession (May 22, 2005)

I love pink couture, but honestly gracious me has replaced it...shimmersand is a really nice neutral color. Cedarrose and penny are to die for gorgeous...


----------



## roxybc (May 22, 2005)

One of the reasons why I love pink coture and beige-ing is because they are pretty much fool proof.  I don't own any of the brighter colors yet, but I'm afraid that you'd see where I made a mistake of something.  With beige-ing and pink coture, they pretty much blend into my natural skin color, but still act as a really good base and make the colors of my eye shadows "pop".  The other shadestick I have is taupographic.  I do wear a fair amount of browns, but I tend just to use the beige-ing shadestick. 

The other colors I want are:

Fresh Cement
Silver Bleau
Shimmermint
Gracious Me
Sharkskin
Lucky Jade


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 22, 2005)

SHIMMERMINT AND PINK COUTURE ARE DANDY!


----------



## oddinary (May 22, 2005)

Definetely Gracious Me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try Corn for a gold!


----------



## veilchen (May 22, 2005)

I have Beige-ing and like it very much! A nice neutral base! Just the other day I tried Shimmersand at the store and found it very pretty, too - it's a shimmery gold, very nice as a base for colours like Patina, I think.

As for the tugging ... I'd be interested as well whether  anyone has found a technique not to tug too much. If I put it directly on the lid it tugs, only when I put it on my finger first and then dab on lightly on my lid can I prevent this tugging (but then I get much less colour on the lid).

HTH


----------



## Oonie (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veilchen* 
_As for the tugging ... I'd be interested as well whether  anyone has found a technique not to tug too much. If I put it directly on the lid it tugs, only when I put it on my finger first and then dab on lightly on my lid can I prevent this tugging (but then I get much less colour on the lid).

HTH_

 
That's what I do too and got the same results.


----------



## cinnamongurlee (May 22, 2005)

i bought fresh cement and shimmermint when they released the secodn round of the shadestick.  i prefer these to paints (as the paints packaging makes me NUTTY)

fresh cement looks a lot like magrittes paint.

the truth of the matter...i dont think you can lose whatever shades you choose.  they make great e/s, bases, highlights, and never crease.

LOVE these shadesticks!


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 22, 2005)

I just warm up the shadestick by rubbing it a bit on my hand until it's really soft and the color goes on my hand smooth, then it seems to go on fine for me.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *foreveratorifan* 
_I just warm up the shadestick by rubbing it a bit on my hand until it's really soft and the color goes on my hand smooth, then it seems to go on fine for me._

 
Ditto. I think this is the best way to do it


----------



## selina (May 22, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your wonderful recommendations. Here is what I bought:
Shade: Shimmermint 
Shade: Gracious Me
Shade: Fresh Cement
Shade: Silverbleu

My next purchase will include 
Penny, Beige ing & Lucky Jade

I will try using it with my fingers or even a hair dryer to momentairly heat it up. 

Thanks again ladies, you are awesome.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 22, 2005)

^ you are VERY welcome! Let us know how you like them, I actually LOVE the shadesticks LOADS....


----------



## glittergoddess27 (May 23, 2005)

Beige-ing and Penny are my favs,..
I not only warm mine up I apply from the outside of the lid toward the inner eye.


----------



## selina (May 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_Beige-ing and Penny are my favs,..
I not only warm mine up I apply from the outside of the lid toward the inner eye._

 
That is a good idea! I will try that for the tugging.. But....

I just got an email from MAC saying my order is on backorder. All TWELVE items. I am pissed off because I know half of those items are not in high demand. (I.E: Blot powder, Crystal e/s)


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 23, 2005)

Penny is from the D'Bohemia line - it's a gold/apricot color, it's absolutely beautiful.....

mich.


----------



## Sanne (May 23, 2005)

no penny is from points of hue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but those collections came out at the same time


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Aug 20, 2005)

*BEST e/s base? A shadestick? A paint? A creamcolor base?*

Or is it that Urban Decay primer I hear everyone talking about?


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 20, 2005)

ud pp ROCKS!!!! it seriously is one of the best primers 4 the eyes out there imho. CCB's crease too quickly so i personally wouldn't use them for a shadow base. shadesticks and paints work well too.. i think it's just a matter of preference! try em all and see which one works 4 u! =)


----------



## devilgirl17 (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ud pp ROCKS!!!! it seriously is one of the best primers 4 the eyes out there imho. CCB's crease too quickly so i personally wouldn't use them for a shadow base. shadesticks and paints work well too.. i think it's just a matter of preference! try em all and see which one works 4 u! =)_

 

I agree completely about UD PP.  It is amazing.  I had been using some eye primer that came in an eye palette from Pixi, but this stuff is just wow!  I've never had any problems with my eyeshadow fading later in the day (which is problem in the Arizona sun).  After UD, I like the shadsticks because they often can bring out the colors in the eyeshadow and make it more intense.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 20, 2005)

UD PP rocks.  Mac paints also work really well.  I find I reach for my shadesticks more though, because they have a slightly sticky texture, and I find that eyeshadow/pigment grabs better.  I think any of the three would work well.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 20, 2005)

I have been using Benefit FY eye but have recently found that e/s stays on even better using paint.
That said I do have very oily lids.  Even shadesticks crease on me.
I'll have to check out the UD one I think.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 20, 2005)

I must be the only one that doesn't like the UD. It didn't work at all for me. I find the MAC paints work great.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 20, 2005)

yep UD PP is the best...I actually use it under shadesticks as well. It helps them go on smoother without tugging your lids. If you want more vivid colors use a shadestick or a paint, with ud pp under it. You can forgo the ud pp, but I find it helps everything stick and be vibrant


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_I have been using Benefit FY eye but have recently found that e/s stays on even better using paint.
That said I do have very oily lids.  Even shadesticks crease on me.
I'll have to check out the UD one I think._

 
If s/s crease on you, try using the ud pp before em...That should help a lot!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2005)

i like using the UDPP as a base for everything and then i always use shadesticks over it. i loooove them!


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 21, 2005)

Haven't used UD PP but can vouch for paints. Also, fluidliners, just used one yesterday - my e/s creased on me...after 8-9 hours. I'd say it put up a good fight!

Shadesticks creased on me, so if you have tendency to get oily eyelids, they might not do so well as a base.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 26, 2005)

LOVE my pink corture shadstick...will be getting more ASAP!
never tried the UD PP though, i dont think we have UD in Australia...


----------



## kedra70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I the most oiliest eyelids known to man!! I think I might have found my answer - UD PP as a base, then a shadestick, followed by shadow. I'm hoping that it works.


----------



## sincitylulu (Aug 27, 2005)

Urban Decay or F Y...EYE(benefit)


----------



## docmaria (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 
_LOVE my pink corture shadstick...will be getting more ASAP!
never tried the UD PP though, i dont think we have UD in Australia..._

 
Not completely absent but very limited.

David Jones in Sydney and a limited range at AdoreBeauty in Carlton http://www.adorebeauty.com.au/adoreb...searchItem.asp


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 29, 2005)

I use MAC paint in bare canvas and cream color base in fawntastic together. The paint is a good base and keeps things from creasing, while the cream color base is moist so eyeshadow really sticks to it and you can pack alot on. 
Paint then Cream Color and my eyes are awesome all day!!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Midgard (Sep 2, 2005)

My favorite is the Prep & Prime Eye! All my e/s colors look much better with it and blending so easy with it! Love it!


----------



## KJam (Sep 5, 2005)

Unorgiginal, but true - I would have to go with Urban Decay's Primer Potion. It's unreal - I can wake up from a nap and my eyeshadow is still bright and in place. Love it!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 5, 2005)

I sometimes use M·A·C Matte which helps prevent creasing which is quite important when I'm flying across the atlantic for ten hours or so and then still have a full day ahead!  It works pretty well but I'm going to play with bare canvas paint tonight to see how I get on with that


----------



## Glitziegal (Sep 5, 2005)

having been a lover of Benefit FY eye for ages I thought nothing would better it.  however the Urban decay eye primer is positively magical.  I have very greasy lids but my eye shadow stays perfect with this.
Go buy it now!!! I demand it * stamps trotters*, LOL


----------



## xiahe (Sep 10, 2005)

UD PP is the best stuff, ever.  MAC paints are good, too...personally I like Mauvism, Canton Candy, and Bare Canvas.  Shadesticks...I really like Corn (which is a yellowish shade) and CCBs...I avoid those.  They make my eyelids feel all oily and greasy...but that's just CCBs in general.  I haven't experienced any CCBs by MAC.


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Ahh UD!*

I have been using the UD PP and it truly is the best eye base I've ever used--makes my e/s appear bright even 12 hours later! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Thanks everyone!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 25, 2005)

...i like shadesticks best ;D


----------



## Krista (Sep 25, 2005)

So do these primers and paints even stop the matte shadows from creasing? I find when I wear Bark or Quarry they crease within minutes. Should I invest in a primer?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 26, 2005)

I just got Frostlight fluidline and I love it! I used it from lash to brow as a base, but it also doubled as a highlighter. It works awesome! I put it on with my 242 brush and it worked great! No crease and it made the shadow pop even more since it's a white shade.
Give it a go!


----------



## kradge79 (Dec 28, 2005)

*Shadestick application*

I got the mini shadestick set for Christmas and I've never had any shadesticks before.  How do you guys apply them? Like a crayon or with a brush? I used one today, like a crayon all over my lid.  Is that the best way?


----------



## user3 (Dec 28, 2005)

I rub it on my lids or browbone area right from the stick and blend with my fingers.


----------



## mellz (Dec 28, 2005)

You can use it both ways. Usually I just put it on like a crayon and sometimes when I use more than one I blend them with a brush.


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 23, 2006)

I recently bought Lucky Jade shadestick. I tried it today but it doesn't seem to go on smoothly with UDPP. Whats they best way for shadesticks to glide onto eyelids?


----------



## a914butterfly (Mar 23, 2006)

i usually just use the shadesticks as a base itself. maybe try prep & prime?


----------



## mandirigma (Mar 23, 2006)

i love shadesticks but in my experience, there's pretty much no way to get them to glide on smoothly. just eyecream or whatever you put on under your base i guess.

but yeah, i agree that they go best on their own as a base itself.


----------



## SMMY (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree, skip the base. UDPP, when dry is a powder. You can't really mix mediums here, by trying to put a cream (shadestick) over a powder (UDPP). It will just cause the shadestick to drag. The rule of thumb is never apply a cream over a powder. That would be true for any powder base.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey Hon!

I agree.  Try the Shadestick on its own.  Also, I have noticed that if someone has dry skin on their lids, the Shadestick will grab on to that dehydrated skin and look chunky.  Hope that helps.


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Mar 23, 2006)

Warm it up first. Helps it glide on so much smoother and deposit an even layer of colour. Just hold it near the heater for a min or two, or use the hairdryer on its lowest setting for a min.


----------



## colormust (Mar 23, 2006)

good tip gurlie thanks


----------



## lala (Mar 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_... if someone has dry skin on their lids, the Shadestick will grab on to that dehydrated skin and look chunky ..._

 
Totally.  A little eye cream on first helps a lot.

(yay, my first post  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## libra14 (Mar 23, 2006)

I also recommend a little eye cream. I use a cheapie WnW cream shadow and my Shadesticks over that. This lasts on my oily lids for about 9-10 hours.


----------



## AriannaErin (Mar 23, 2006)

It could be the shadestick itself too. I recently bought maybe 3 or so shadesticks at once (having bought a few before) and the crimsonnaire was just dreadful, totally tugged at my lids and would barely show up (compared to the nice texture of the other ones I had).... It was just really dried out..  lucky MAC sent me a new (and very nice) one


----------



## angela (Mar 24, 2006)

You know, I asked Risa the same question in one of her fotd posts, and she said to use moisture feed eye to moisturize you lids first. Let that soak in and then try applying the shadestick. I have yet to try this too! But in the meantime, I rub the shadestick onto my finger (apply a generous amount) and apply onto my eyelid with my finger. This warms up the shadestick and gives you better control of application. From experience I find blending eyeshadow with shadesticks as a base really hard. I prefer paints.


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I'll go try out what you ladies recommend and find what that works for me.


----------



## PrettyPanda (Mar 30, 2006)

Does it mean you don't use foundation & powder on eyelids? This is usually my makeup 'layers' including on the eyelids: moisturizer -> foundation -> (UDPP, sometimes) -> powder. Then I'll apply e/s on top of it. So if I want to use shadestick, which part I should skip? Powder?


----------



## twobear (Nov 2, 2006)

*Shadestick application question*

How in the world do you all apply shadesticks.  I have purchased two and they are so hard/dry.  I have used them by just swiping them on my eye but I'm scared I'm going to rip off my eyelid.  I have tried to use them several times but I just can't deal with them.  I love the colors and I soooo want them to work for me.


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 13, 2007)

*shadestick vs. Paintstick*

has anyone tried mainly the painsticks and what did you think? What is the difference between the two!!!
thanks!!!


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: shadestick vs. Paintstick*

Paintsticks are more emollient and creamy than the Shadesticks. I'd use them more for body/face painting. 

I haven't tried mine as an eyeshadow base, 'cause I use Paint Pots now and love them, so I just don't see the point, so I can't speak to that.


----------



## bella07 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: BEST e/s base? A shadestick? A paint? A creamcolor base?*

UDPP is the best


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: BEST e/s base? A shadestick? A paint? A creamcolor base?*

Try Paint Pot in Groundwork or Painterly: they're amazing as a base and prevent creasing.


----------



## KTB (Nov 15, 2007)

*Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

I know this question has been asked before but I'm asking specifically as a base for greys and silvers.  I wear Electra and Silver Ring a lot but find that the colour just doesn't pop over either Untitled paint or Painterly p/p.

I'm looking at getting either Sharkskin or Blackground but am not sure which to try.  Any suggestions? TIA


----------



## KTB (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

Anybody?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

Personally, I prefer shadesticks as bases. PPs are nice, and with the exception of the McQueen ones, I prefer to wear them alone. For some reason, by the end of the day, my shadow looks...dirty and kind of grimy...when worn over a PP. One of the MAs at the MAC store I go to noticed the same thing, and says she prefers to wear the PPs alone for the same reason.


----------



## majacat (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

im totally upposite.. i really like the paint pots and they keep my makeup lasting longer and more vibrant. Im having trouble getting the shadesticks to cover nicely seems there's always small spots were the skin tone sees through. 
Thats my personal experience.


----------



## KTB (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

Thanks ladies - I guess I'll go to MAC and try them both and maybe see which one wears better on my hand for a bit.

Or perhaps I'll be adventurous and try a shadestick since I've never used one before.  Hmmm the decisions I have to make


----------



## makeba (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

why not try some of the paints and see if they would work. maybe bare canvas might work for you and make your shadows you like pop. untitled is what i wear under my shadows everyday depending on the color i choose. i wore bare canvas paint under deep truth and dang did it pop!!!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

I have sharkskin s/s and I like it, but I noticed the last time I wore it out that it actually melted a bit.  I had never had that problem with the paint formula.


----------



## KTB (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_why not try some of the paints and see if they would work. maybe bare canvas might work for you and make your shadows you like pop. untitled is what i wear under my shadows everyday depending on the color i choose. i wore bare canvas paint under deep truth and dang did it pop!!!!_

 

I used to have bare canvas but didn't really find that it was any different from Untitled, so I gave it to a friend.

I figure I'll just go in tomorrow and play a little before deciding


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

I use Stilife paint.


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

To make silvery shadows pop I use Frostlite fluidine and in the past I've used Luna CCB. Blackground or sharkskin will make them a slightly darker shade but should help nonetheless. Have you tried using UDPP?


----------



## KTB (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

No I haven't tried UDPP mainly because I can't find it here


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

Paint Pots are easier to apply.  Shadesticks give more pop to eye shadow in my opinion and come in a better range of colors.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

There is a paint called Pixel.  It is silver.   I forgot to add this one.


----------



## clamster (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

I like both but sometimes my shadesticks feel really dry especially Sharkskin. I might have bought it from a bad batch or something. I think paint pots are easier to apply and control if you do get a paint pot I suggest using the #242 brush to apply. You can also try Silverstroke fluidline as a base, it's a nice greyish silver.


----------



## willowfaery (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

I love my sharkskin, but I love the paint pots too.... oh I am no help at all am I!   Enjoy trying both of them, you can always swap what you don't like


----------



## Hilly (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Shadestick or Paint Pot?*

I have sharkskin but dont like it; primarily because I don't know how to use it correctly


----------



## ashleync (Jun 22, 2008)

*Paint Pots or Shadestick?*

Hi! I'm new to MAC so i'm just start my collection. I want a color base for my eye shadows so that the color shows up better than when I use UDPP. I know some people use the paint pots and shadesticks as a base, but which do you think is better? I have one of the MakeUp Forever Flash Color Pots and it would never dry and it creased really bad. Do any of the paint pots or shadesticks crease or do they stay in place? Thanks!


----------



## yupitzTara (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pots or Shadestick?*

i have both paint pots & shadesticks.  However, i havent gotten around to using my shadesticks.  I do use the paint pots.  They're really great and dont crease (i have oily skin) & stay in place.  MAC is slowly doing away with shadesticks so u might want to either get it while you  can or just use the paint pots.  I use bare study, but they have other natural shades such as painterly.  if you get the shadestick beige-ing is a good natural color.  Also, paint pots & shadesticks come in colors as well, which is great for bringing out color eyeshadows & still providing a base.  btw u can even wear both of them alone.  

i hope this helps..


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pots or Shadestick?*

I guess its down to personal choice. I, for one like Shadesticks, some people dont because the aren't soft and creamy like paint pots. But I think I would suggest a paint pot since they come in a great range of colors whereas s/s seem they might be dying a slow death. Good luck!


----------



## user79 (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pots or Shadestick?*

I tested out on my hand Paint Pots, Paints, and Shadesticks as a base, using the same shadow on top, and the Shadestick showed up the most vibrantly.


----------



## Divinity (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pots or Shadestick?*

^
Werd.  Shadesticks give the best color payoff, but I find paint pots keep your eyeshadow lasting longer.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pots or Shadestick?*

I'd choose Shadesticks over Paint Pots, but I really do like them both.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pots or Shadestick?*

*****


----------



## Hilly (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pots or Shadestick?*

I love PP over Shadesticks because I have greasy eyelids and the shadesticks just don't work on me well. PP are easier for application for me.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Paint Pots or Shadestick?*

Paint pots hands down ..for ease application and lasting power..shadesticks are too much work for me imo to get the color on lids..i hate tugging at my eyes ..I much rather pps.


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jun 23, 2008)

*shadestick and paintpot rec*

i'm heading to a cco soon. since shadesticks have been d/c, i'm wondering which ones i should grab! i'm looking for one that is versatile, and maybe two for colours, i don't wear dark looks often. mainly teal, purple, pink,  neutral, and gold. also about paintpots: which ones do you guys recommend.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: shadestick and paintpot rec*

It really depend on your skin color but a lot of ladies (and gents) like *Beiging* shadestick its a nude/beige.  *Sea Me* shadestick is a popular for the base of a blue look.  *Corn* (if you can find it) is a beautiful gold base. *Royal Hue* is a nice shadestick for purple looks.

And for paintpots, well they are all popular but a good nude/neutral that you can't go wrong with in my opinion is Bare Study.  It's a frost.  Painterly is another lighter color but its not the best choice for me because its lighter than my skin and looks very pale.  

One thing that I have to point out if you are new is that you don't have to pair the same color eyeshadow with shadestick/paint pots.  
I made the mistake of thinking that if I use a beige paint pot then I have to use a beige eyeshadow, etc., etc.,
I'm just now learning that you can mix and match colors for a totally different effect.

Hope that helps


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: shadestick and paintpot rec*

_Beiging_ shadestick is very popular and versitile
_Sea Me _shadestick is great for blue and teal looks.


*Bare Study and Painterly *paint pot are very popular, I also like *Blackground* paint pot as a base for smokey eye looks, it's fantastic. *Fresco Rose is popular as well as Delft. *

_imo, I would just buy paint pots... I think they are a better consistancy then the shadesticks... thats just my opinion, I have shade sticks and I never use them, I only use paint pots. The shadesticks are a lot harder to apply and they dry out like no tomorrow if you accidently leave the cap off for even a few minutes. _


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: shadestick and paintpot rec*

*****


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: shadestick and paintpot rec*

I don't like Shadesticks, I LOVE Paintpots. As a base, I suggest Groundwork. Quite natural is a nice brown. Strangely enough, I don't like Rubenesque: it's too sheer and it dries out in the pot too soon (the creamy, non-frost paintpots are MUCH better, IMO).


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: shadestick and paintpot rec*

since you like teal and purple e/s, you should definitely try Sea Me and Royal Hue shadesticks..

Soft Ochre paintpot is an amazing base & i use it everyday under my eyeshadows and to even out my natural lids color (im NC20).. i also really like Indianwood, Rubenesque, Delft and Greenstroke paintpots


----------



## aimee (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: shadestick and paintpot rec*

if you can only get one shadestick i would pick Beiging its the one you can use under every color
for Paintpots Painterly works under everything
rubenesque works great with pinks golds and naturals
groundwork works well with browns and golds
greenstroke works well with greens, blues, teal
bare study works well with naturals too
and delft rocks under greens, blues, teals too


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 2, 2008)

*Shadestick advice please*

I've heard some people complain that it's hard to use, drags on the skin etc.

Is this the case for you guys?

And do you use it as a "base" for other shadows? Does it give more vibrant color and make the whole thing last longer (kinda like a primer)?

I've never used it but will be buying one soon, so advice much appreciated


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick advice please*

it wont drag ur skin as much if u hold ur eye area taut while applying. ive tried a friends b4 but didn't really care for it. i don't have probs with my eye makeup coming off quickly though.

i just use waterproof concealer as a base and im good 4 the day


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick advice please*

i only own sharkskin which is black so i use it for black/silver smokey eyes
sometimes it can feel abit dry but you have to roll it in your hand to warm it up (a tip i learnt from panacea on youtube)
it can drag abit but if you warm it up with your hands it feels creamier and glides on better

they are really good and last ages


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick advice please*

I have sharkskin and beige-ing and I always use UDPP under them. I also roll it in my hand to warm it up and it works


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick advice please*

i use UDPP under mine too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes it last hours and wont budge


----------



## TDoll (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick advice please*

I think Shadesticks are just ok.  I mostly use the more neutral colors like Shimmersand and Beige-ing.  But lately when I use them, I'm finding them to be more likely to crease than the paint pots or something like Fluid Line, or the HiP cream liners, which I've been loving as darker bases lately.   Mostly though, I just use UDPP or NYX Eye Shadow Stick in Milk, which is a bright white and makes colors really vibrant.

I have noticed them dragging somewhat.  I just rub my finger over it to warm it up, then use what's on my finger, and then usually the stick is soft enough to use straight on my eye.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick advice please*

Another tip is to warm it up for a few seconds with your hair dryer.  That is what I do to make it creamier.  But I have a love/hate relationship with shadesticks.  Sometimes they work for me and other times they crease.  I have lately been sticking to UDPP and paint pots.


----------



## jbid (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick advice please*

i recommend sharkskin to make your colors pop and beige-ing for neutrals.
personally, i use bare canvas as base under them. but others say s/s's have good staying power.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick advice please*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I have sharkskin and beige-ing and I always use UDPP under them. I also roll it in my hand to warm it up and it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do this too with my shadesticks. I have royal hue, shimmersand (I use this one the most), penny, and sea me. I like them a lot.


----------



## -moonflower- (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick advice please*

I find them a bit messy to apply, but once they're on they stay put for the day.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 3, 2008)

*****


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jul 3, 2008)

are paintpots or shadesticks better for oily eyelids?


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *minakokanmuri* 

 
_are paintpots or shadesticks better for oily eyelids?_

 

I have oily eyelids and use them both.  But i always use UPPP first no matter what.  I tend to reach for paint pots first but its mainly b-cuz I'm lazy and hate to wait for shadesticks to warm up.   

 i have a ton of both paint pots and shadesticks and they both work for me.


----------



## Primula (Jul 4, 2008)

Anyone have a list of all the Shadesticks that have been made? I'm just curious to see if I'm missing any.

Also, Bell-Bottom Blue is gorgeous over Royal Hue SS


----------



## loveshaked (Jul 11, 2008)

One of my first MAC eyeshadows would be the shadestick in penny. I have a darker skin complexion and I want to go for a natural look I can wear to school. Should I only purchase the shadestick in penny or are there other colors that would work with it, and looks more natural. I was thinking shimmersand, but that looks a little pinky. Is it really pink? And gentle lentil looks like a good crease color, but I was worrying if shadesticks work well in the crease?


----------



## nwperson (Jul 11, 2008)

i also want to get myself one. so i'd better get started reading this thread!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loveshaked* 

 
_One of my first MAC eyeshadows would be the shadestick in penny. I have a darker skin complexion and I want to go for a natural look I can wear to school. Should I only purchase the shadestick in penny or are there other colors that would work with it, and looks more natural. I was thinking shimmersand, but that looks a little pinky. Is it really pink? And gentle lentil looks like a good crease color, but I was worrying if shadesticks work well in the crease?_

 
PICTURE BY MisaMayah






Shimmersand is third!

Link to original post: *HERE*


----------



## ellienellie (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Shadestick advice please*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 
_i use UDPP under mine too  makes it last hours and wont budge

__________________
 <-- my face when i go to MAC._

 
You girls are psychic!
(not physco! -that's just me) lol)

I was just about to ask should I use UDPP under my shadestick!

And bam, there was the answer!! 

Hee hee, thanks


----------



## lablonde (Aug 30, 2008)

Beige-in, bare study, sharskin. I also have blue/grey eyes and these are def. musthaves!


----------



## SarahAfshar (Oct 8, 2008)

It depends on the look you want to get. If you want something more dramatic, you want to go with "sharkskin" as this shade posssesses a darker gray quality with a hint of reflects and looks with any shade. It also has an aura that brings out a great quality in all eye colors, especially those on a lighter wavelength.

If you are looking for something vibrant, but less dramatic, I would definitely recommend "shimmermint" or "silverbleu" as these two shades collaborate well with others making them visible, but also not as dramatic as the sharkskin shade.

If you are looking for natural, definitely go with the "beige-ing" or "taupographic" as these two shades work as a base and are brilliant if you are looking for a natural look.


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

I am nc15 and my favorite so far is Fresh Cement, even ordered two of them, the shade is really nice, neither nude nor dramatic and it's definitely more visible than beige-ing.. recommended to fair-skinned girls for the daytime, doubt it would be a very bad choice for non-weekend nights either


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Recs for Shadestick...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Persephone* 

 
_I have light blue/gray eyes. I would use it more to line with than to color the lid.

What shadestick would you recommend? 

TIA,
Coreen_

 
I would get MAC sharkskin, beige-ing, and lucky jade. I love the lucky jade, it makes a subtle pop of the eyes.


----------



## callison (Apr 26, 2009)

Hiya,

Beige-ing is great, although tough for a liner. I have found these can crease throughout the day, so use a primer. If you want a longer lasting look, try the paints, the are fabulus and you get a better color payoff. I have Blu eyes and Bare Canvas is perfect as a neutral color, try it, you will love it!!!


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 

 
_My first shadesticks were beige-ing and pink coture.  I love them both, and have used at leaast one of them everyday since I got them the first day they launched and there is still half left of each one.  Beige-ing is a very pale beige almost skin colored one, but I find it's a perfect base because I can use it with any color of shadow I want, and it won't effect the actual color.  The same pretty much goes with the pink coture._

 
Yeah, I feel kind of the same way about my Shimmersand! I use it because it matches my skin tone fairly well and I'm afraid to go too bold with the colors for everyday use. You almost can't see it when I apply it, just the shimmer, and then I can put a liner on top. It's lasted me a really long time, too.


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have Beige-ing and I absolutely love it. I warm it up by rubbing it in a little circle on the back of my hand and then apply it to my lids. I also use UDPP under it so it wont crease. My next shadestick purchase will be Sharkskin.


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 21, 2009)

i have sharkskin and i bought like 3 of them coz someone mentioned that they are  taking it out of the line (why mac why?!) and i must say it's a standard base on base for when i want to do a dark smokey look! 
I also have petty and corn. Both loving it! I usually use corn with gold! very pertty!


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

If you could find it, Fresh Cement would be nice.


----------

